# Bowfishing charter in destin



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Does anyone know of a solid bowfishing charter in the bay? I'm down here for the week with some buddies and we're looking to go sometime before saturday.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

What would you bowfish in the bay, gar maybe?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I do not know how the Flordia laws are but, I use my bowfishing setup to shoot flatties at night. check on a charter that my do flounder giging.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

kandv2000 said:


> What would you bowfish in the bay, gar maybe?


 
Flounder, sheepshead, mullet 

Some people shoot rays


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Capt Chris Shepard. Tell him Chase sent you. He runs a 24' Yellowfin. 

(850) 685-9349


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Check out Rodeo Joe!

http://rodeojoesfishing.com/


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Destin Inshore Charters runs bowfishing charters also. Capt. Chris Kirby is his name I believe


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Or you can check out Josh's new Charter www.litethenitecharters.com


----------

